#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Συνδέσεις ατράκτων πλημνών

## stavros13

Γεια χαρα παιδια ειμαι φοιτητης στο τμημα μηχανολογιας και θελω αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει να βρω πληροφοριες για μια εργσια που εχω με θεμα συνδεσεις ατρακτων πλημνων.ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.


Τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Συμμετοχής

----------

